# Great Balls Of Fire!!!



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I went to my safety deposit box today to get some of my Hamilton Electric watches - they are being photographed for a coffee table book on vintage watches. I do not profess any particular photographic skill. Nevertheless, it is an interesting photo of group of watches which form a very interesting part of horlogical history - the invention of the button battery watch.










Hey Watchnutz: you smoked the picture of the Accumatic A504 the other day - tell me who my new Avitar photo is of (hint: related to my screen name) and I will be COMPLETELY impressed!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

You have a very nice collection of Hamiltons there.

I also know who your avitar is.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

joolz said:


> You have a very nice collection of Hamiltons there.
> 
> *I also know who your avitar is.*


Keep it a secret until Watchnutz has a shot at it.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

By the way, Watchnutz, happy birthday (June 14)!!!


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A nice collection, indeed! The Ventura looks particularly good, and I've always been partial towards the Everest. And then there's the Spectra, too, as well as the Pacers. Wish I had 'em all . . . but wishes and horses and all that.

Sisyphus

P.S. I recognize the avatar as well.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sisyphus said:


> P.S. I recognize the avatar as well.


+1


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You might want to change the name you used when you saved your avitar pic


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Far *too* many Hamiltons there - that has to bad for your health! :lol:

Pick any three and send them off to the "Edinburgh Home for Disposessed Hamiltons" without further prevarication! :grin:

Very nice set of Hamilton Leccy's indeed :yes:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

What a great selection, any more pics?


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope springs eternal......


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief I was not around in the 18th century to cavort with members of the Scriblerus Club.

I envy your Ventura ! While I have 21 different hammie electrics there is not a Ventura amongst them. Maybe someday if I live long enough. sigh


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Contrary to popular belief I was not around in the 18th century to cavort with members of the Scriblerus Club.
> 
> I envy your Ventura ! While I have 21 different hammie electrics there is not a Ventura amongst them. Maybe someday if I live long enough. sigh


There are always trades to be made though. You have some very "covetable" electric watches that could tempt a guy.

Happy Birthday again.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Bladerunner said:


> What a great selection, any more pics?


I have a few more being overhauled, including an Altair for which I was able to procure an original full length bracelet. When I get it back (realistically, in two or three months - this one is on holiday in Corte Madera, California) I will post it along with some others.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> A nice collection, indeed! The Ventura looks particularly good, and I've always been partial towards the Everest. And then there's the Spectra, too, as well as the Pacers. Wish I had 'em all . . . but wishes and horses and all that.
> 
> Sisyphus
> 
> *P.S. I recognize the avatar as well.*


I'm liking your Avitar, John. I'm glad you asked how to post an Avitar. I didn't get around to looking at how to do it and then the solution just appeared (thanks to Silver Hawk). At first I though your Avitar was a "men at work" sign, or "under construction. When I looked carefully I then recognized what it was.

This forum is getting "Arty", what with your Avitar and mine - a bit different from the jiggling boobs and bimbos (not that there is anything WRONG with jiggling boobs).


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > What a great selection, any more pics?
> ...


 That's an expensive R&R center! I speak from experiance and somewhat disappointment.

BTW can't imagine anything i own that would be a trade for a Ventura.

Thanks for the birthday wishes but at my age you'd rather forget. Talk about a slippery slope!


----------

